# GTR noob hello - first impressions vs Evo X



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi chaps, looking at some others seems like a quick intro from a noob member is standard. Hope you don’t get too bored by the following, I will be concise in future.

I recently traded my Evo X FQ330 SST for a 2010 Premium Titanium Grey GTR and although I’m not holding myself up as an expert user, thought I’d share my first impression comparisons between the two a couple of weeks in, from a “normal” playful driver on the roads. Both cars are/were stock.

Handling:
I have driven a few reasonable cars on track, and have owned more junior performance models beforehand, but for fast progress around bends the Evo is by far the most chuck-able car I’ve driven with very light direct steering. I mean that even at silly speeds into corners, destroying the usual suspects in velocity (inc Bimmers, Carrera’s  ), the car, not my good driving, would let you get away with it and stay on line and all over the opposition. Wet or dry with little or no tyre squeal.
I’ve yet to explore the R settings on the GTR but already, probably due to the more power and rear distribution, I’ve noticed you have to be more careful on exit as the car has caught me whilst the back stepped out on a few occasions. Having said that I’ve noticed that the turn in is equally as impressive. The GTR naturally feels heavier in this respect, even if the actual progress is not impaired

Transmission:
Those posts that worry about clonking etc don’t fret, although the Evo has the tranny up front, with windows down there is a lot of clonking goes on. Generally, as I’ve found with the GTR, when changing up or down under little load or slow progress.
The Evo box is quicker up and down in S Sport or normal modes and is great in “auto” mode. The GTR box makes decisions about changing down when travelling slowly that I’ve found best not to second guess in M mode, as I’ve lurched into first one or two times embarrassingly.. more experience needed to fully appreciate the best approach.

Performance and Ride:
The Evo was FQ with surprising speedo numbers coming up quickly, the GTR is savage in comparison, it really feels fast and ends up being with licence losing speed in an instant. No competition in any gear IMO.
Ride wise the Evo was noisy on stock tyres (Yokohama Advans), but noticeably better on Michelins. GTR is similar noise but does tramline. Engine/Cabin noise, GTR is better although I think the comfort setting is bouncy when pressing on, hardness of ride generally similar although the Evo is a little crashier. 

Environment:
The Evo rattled and resonate vibrated inside from cheap plastics on different driving surfaces. The recaros are equally as supportive as the GTR seats although not electric. The GTR feels solid inside with good materials and IMO easily up there with the Germans Quality wise. It is a really nice place to be. 
The Evo could fit three adults in the back in comfort though, but I am surprised that for short-ish journeys I can actually fit the wife and Eighteen year old lad in the back ok. (With front seats forward…I’m short)

Costs:
Early days, but insurance is similar (GTR a little more). Mitsubishi Service plan was good for first three services @10K intervals. GTR is horribly frequent, but it is supercar like and you know that up front.
Normal tyres for the Evo about £150 a corner (Michelin PS2)..cf £250 run flats.
Petrol consumption in the Evo was very performance dependent, but with a very small tank I was Re-filling at ~220 miles. Like for like driving I don’t think the GTR will be massively less mpg overall.
Evo never missed a beat reliability or extraneous cost wise in a year, hopefully the GTR doesn’t either ;-)
Of course the experience and car type are quite different propositions in most respects.

I was considering before buying this (for a second or two) an RS5 or 6, or Aston Vantage (which after driving it I reckon my Evo would have owned) but I'm still delighted I chose this car ... so far.

Enough


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Howdy,

Welcome - that pretty much echoed my first week or two.

Great car, but, then, we would all say that lol

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

These noob posts are impressive 

Much better than my car delivery thread post :bowdown1: which was sort of 'ugh', 'blimey' ......

Welcome to the club


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a lowered manual X with 382/400 and that was the finest handling car I have even owned or driven.

It was just sooo chuckable, literally anything in any conditions. Awesome car.

The R35 is a better car, but you have to respect it a whole lot more on the limit when it is damp.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

An interesting comparison write up, your a lucky man having owned both cars


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I loved my Evo IX with 400 BHP, but it was too noisy. When 4th gear failed on it I found a 2000 mile old gearbox for £700 delivered. Set of tyres was a third of the price of the GTR.

I was interested in a X, but I couldn't get my head around the weight vs engine capacity, and the dealer didn't have one on the road to test, plus they only had 360s available at the time, and before discount it was only about £15k less than a GTR which would have been eaten up by mods to get it like a GTR and then been difficult to sell on. Since the Evos are cheaper and the GTRs more expensive.

I feel the GTR is less tied down and chuckable in the wet than my old IX.

I would be tempted by an Evo again if they had a bigger engine and stronger SST box for modding. I just wanted a reliable 550+ BHP, although I am a bit disappointed about how the GTR deploys that in the wet on Dunlops or Bridgestones. I would like more front axle torque before it slips, but the AWD module is not flashable and the transfer box has been known to break with stickier tyres.

Even 500 BHP on X with strong SST and early spool would be very competitive overall with a stage 1/2 GTR, not sure where modding of the X has got to nowadays.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

thistle said:


> Even 500 BHP on X with strong SST and early spool would be very competitive overall with a stage 1/2 GTR, not sure where modding of the X has got to nowadays.


Like the previous generations 400hp ish in stock internals.

There are now a few 500hp with forged internals, bigger turbos etc.

There is no doubt though, the X as a stock machine is lacking the power that it really needs.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Evo X 330 SST at the moment having owned a GT-R would agree with most of the OPs comparisons, but as the GT-R is a fantastic Car and great value for Money compared to most Super Cars I think it's also shows what a great Car the Evo is to compare it with a GT-R when you consider that with Mitsubishis price reduction (now £31,999.00 for a fq330 SST) there less than half the price of a 2011 Nissan :bowdown1:


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Bob,

Noticed your in gx i live there too, if your looking at modding the gtr let me know and ill take you for a spin and show you what 600bhp feels like


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Might well take you up on that. I'm Chalfont st P side, What colour, I'll look out for you.

Bob


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kizzz said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Noticed your in gx i live there too, if your looking at modding the gtr let me know and ill take you for a spin and show you what 600bhp feels like


I am only 30 mins away - any chance that I can take you up on that as well? :wavey:

David


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

On the subject of “chuck-able” the GT-R is the wrong car if that’s what you want. It rewards a smooth style far more than a rally style. Flicks really confuse the electronics especially if you haven’t ventured yet in to the R’s. If you were to chuck a 911 around you’d get the full pendulum affect which can be fun but is certainly not the fastest way to drive it on the track. If you want the chuck it around style is would have to be and Evo or Subaru, I would say. Just as you wouldn’t chuck a Lambo, Ferrari etc around.

It’s a good review and shows no one car can be all things to all men (of women of course). BTW Great to see more ladies buying GT-R’s… good on them!


----------

